

No Fortissimo? Symphony Told to Keep It Down - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/20/arts/music/20noise.html?ex=1366344000&en=7fdb178d4293c8e9&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mixmax
Wasn't there someone here a few days ago complaining that all startups today
were webbased, and that there were no algorithmic an engineering challenges?

Well, read the article and start doing noise cancellation software.

~~~
dangoldin
I think the problem is that the artists need to hear what they are playing so
they don't actually want this law to be affecting them.

~~~
mixmax
Exactly - two parties with different goals that can be brought together using
technology.

You can make active noise cancellation software using speakers, microphones
and smart software that will solve their problems.

~~~
dangoldin
I don't think the traditional artists/performer will want to have technology
solving their problems.

Many people prefer records to CDs although you can claim CDs are higher
quality, not everyone is a member of the digital age.

